# Gray Tank Expansion



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

The gray tank on my 21rs is 28 gal. and fills MUCH quicker than the Black tank. I thought about installing an additional tank to gain another 10 gal's or so and plumbing them together....a big project.

Has anyone ever done something like that?

What other options are there when dry camping?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

If your dry camping in the middle of no where i don't see the harm in running a hose into the bushes for the grey (only). We only dry camp and have been doing that for ever.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tourdfox said:


> If your dry camping in the middle of no where i don't see the harm in running a hose into the bushes for the grey (only). We only dry camp and have been doing that for ever.


100% agree....we do this all the time. Just make sure there is no water source close by and everything be fine.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

X4 on dumping gray water to the ground. 99% water, 1% or less soap, shampoo......no environmental harm.

Todd


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

I didn't think it would hurt anything, but didn't know if I'd get in trouble doing it. I don't think I'd dump it in plain sight though. Someone might have something to say?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

fjr vfr said:


> I didn't think it would hurt anything, but didn't know if I'd get in trouble doing it. I don't think I'd dump it in plain sight though. Someone might have something to say?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Probably a good idea...I usually crack my grey tank at night, preferably when it's going to rain...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get one of these and then you can just use a small garden hose to put the grey water in the best location.

Link to Amazon


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get one of these and then you can just use a small garden hose to put the grey water in the best location.
> 
> Link to Amazon


Exactly. That's how i do the grey when needed.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with the cap but I like the one with the handle on it.










https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006MRR2Q/rv-sewer-hose-text-20


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes i like that style much better. Have never seen one like that before. But i'm sure i'll be seeing one soon


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

I have one of the first type on my big blue poop tank.


----------

